# Well....



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Well tomorrow will be the last day I own my brute...I'm down lol only reason I'm selling is to get a truck and I wanted a new bike. I will have another brute in the future same as this one as a second bike. I love this brute for real. But onto the next one. Don't know what to get next. Ricky (jrpro) and I have been talking and it comes down to a Polaris, Honda, Suzuki.............naw just kidding hahahaha either a outlander, renegade, or new brute. What y'all think? No I won't lift it I promise lol


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Renegade for sure!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Gade. No doubt. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

why you hatin on honda's .. i guess haters gonna hate.. outlander if i was going the can am route


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Not hating walker had a Honda before the brute. Was just trying to be funny. And its tough idk if I should go gade or outty. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i wouldnt get anything you make like one ride a year lol......save the dough


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah Brandon. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

brute for cheaper ownership costs! These can am's are expensive...and at 13" ground clearance on 29.5 OL2's with spacer...i aint impressed by the not lifted ones. Brutes crawl right by (at half the speed) but can am's are FUN to ride.

Wait till you hear the muzzy you will be like brute what? You'll go to the can am dealer next day! LOL I got 3 other guys to get can am's...they are all happy. I'm just very particular and for 10g's i don't like plastics falling apart.

They do idle under water too though! 

Like I said if I had to get a new can am that I was not going to lift, outlander all the way. Not much LESS dirty but full fenders and racks are prtty sweet. That radiator has to go up BTW


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

outty all the way racks are nice and fenders to keep the mud outa yer face lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm going to for the outty and when I want ride a gade I know jrpro will let me ride his ?


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Outty ftw! If u ever want a gade ill switch u plastics!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Outlander if you ever plan on taking a passenger and caring about their comfort and positive riding experience. Renegade if ya don't give a rats butt about free ridin passengers that need to get their own dang ride and quit crampin' yer style. I chose Max for the bonus chassis length in the deep.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

If I get the outlander I don't want the max, I want the regular outty. Reason I wanted gade it would be a smaller bike and I never take passengers unless it's my girl and she out the picture too.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No pics of an outty in here yet? What's taking so long! lol :bigok: j/k


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

havent even looked for an atv yet, looking at buying a truck first p


----------

